# Buddha



## Buddha (Sep 12, 2010)

Well it was a good run little buddy. You came from a small PetCo container into your very own 10g tank. From being a grubby weather beaten crown tail to the full blown crown king of the tank. Seems to me that those 4 years went by quick but for you I know it was a good ride. RIP.


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

Aww he was adorable!! R.I.P. Mr. BUDDHA!!! I bet he lived a wonderful life once he was with u!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

What a gorgeous fish he was! I'm sure he lived a very happy life. Sorry for your loss!


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

RIP Buddha. He was gorgeous.


----------



## Buddha (Sep 12, 2010)

Sad to think of that tank being empty now, but i just don't know if i will be getting a replacement anytime soon. I might revamp the entire tank and build an overflow box into it. I have been thinking of buying from Aqua-bid and setting up a true show tank with just one Betta and small school of pygmy corries. But for now the tank will remain empty. Buddha was very happy having the whole tank and all those plants to himself.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

